# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Amazon.de ya vende frutas y verduras on line

## Bruno Cillóniz

Amazon, el gigante de ventas minoristas por Internet acaba comenzar a vender y distribuir gran variedad de alimentos incluyendo frutas y vegetales frescos. 
Lebensmittel & Getränke – beta es el nuevo servicio en línea de pedidos,establecido solo para Alemania, incluye en su oferta no solo prveedores alemanes, sino tambien un número de distribuidores de terceros incluidos especialistas de comestibles como Froodies Natur.com. 
Según el portal Fruitnet.com, los clientes que visiten el portal pueden elegir entre más de 30.000 productos en total, divididos en 25 categorías. 
Los ciber-compradores pueden llenar sus cestas son virtuales con Frutas y hortalizas, además de carne y pescado, pan, dulces, aperitivos, cereales, vino, café y té. 
“Los productos están disponibles en Amazon.de, así como de más de 60 proveedores en la plataforma Amazon.de”, dijo un portavoz de la compañía. 
La nueva tienda tiene también en cuenta las necesidades y requisitos especialespeciales de la dieta, permite a los visitantes filtrar su búsqueda de productos por categorías de productos, proveedores y la preferencia alimentaria. 
El tema de mayor venta de productos frescos en la página web Froodies, vinculada a la página Amazon.de son los plátanos de la marca, Dole, seguido de un paquete de cuatro pepinos, bananos orgánicos, blanco uvas sin semillas y plátanos con la marca Chiquita. 
Otros productos de mayor venta en el sitio incluyen paquetes de 500 g de pimienta mezclado, bolsas de patatas y orgánicos tomates cherry en la vid.  *Fuente: AgroEconómica*Temas similares: Manual de secado solar de frutas y verduras Curso para Liofilizacion de Frutas y Verduras,Asesoria ,venta de equipos de Liofilizacion Beca 100%: Curso de Marketing y Técnicas de Venta -On-line- Curso on-line: Desarrollo e implementación de un programa de gestión de alergenos en planta Curso on-line: Gestion de alergenos en planta de alimentos

----------


## hernando

Aunque se que cadenas de supermercados como la española El corte Ingles,ya ofrecían servicios similares, en verdad este es un hito para el e-commerce que podría dar ideas a los productores peruanos. Por ejemplo se me ocurre una tienda on line de perecibles que sea propiedad de un consorcio peruano . Sería una forma de prescindir de los intermediarios... que piensan? 
fuente: http://www.agroeconomica.pe/2010/07/...bles-en-linea/
Acá un video:    
saludos a todos 
H

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Hernando: 
Sabes que eso es algo que hemos venido pensado con mi hermano. A nosotros nos interesaría poder realizar un proyecto así, pero lo más difícil de esto es ver el tema de los almacenes y la distribución. Es decir, que la idea parace ser una gran oportunidad de negocio, pero que requiere de una inversión importante para llevarla a cabo. 
Yo pienso que el futuro del comercio se dirige hacia el comercio electrónico o el "e-commmerce", donde las personas no tengan que salir de sus casas para conseguir los productos perecibles que necesitan día a día. 
En ese sentido, ¿crees -o creen- que se podría implementar un supermercado electrónico de productos perecibles aquí en el Perú? Yo sigo pensando que sería una buena idea, pero que tomaría algo de tiempo incorporar como hábito de compra en los consumidores finales, ya que nuestra idiosincrácea nos mantiene aún lejos de las compras realizadas por Internet. 
¿Qué piensan los demás al respecto? 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Estimado Sr. Fernando y Hernando, buen día les dé Dios: 
Dejeme decirle que la idea no "parece", es una gran idea de negocio, y al igual que Ud. tambien lo he venido analizando desde el año pasado, porque lo lei en un informe que copio lineas abajo de una empresa española llamada Yoeco distribuyendo a domicilio productos ecológicos.
Hice una propuesta aca en Trujillo a unos amigos para realizar un piloto al respecto, pero los almacenes y camaras de frio era una inversión fuerte con que no se contaba. El punto de partida iban a ser frutas y verduras. Ya contaba como realizarlo, le explico por que es probable que le guste la idea como a mí, que nació de esta publicación (lineas mas abajo): 
Primero: Realizar una encuesta en un distrito respecto a este "comercio justo", con personal uniformado y amable.
Luego, informarles y hacerles entrega de un folleto de los productos a ofrecer, pro ejemplo:
presentaciones de cajas o madera: 5 mandarinas, 1/2kg de uva, 3 manzanas, 5 plátanos, a un costo digamos de S/. 8.00 como ejemplo nomas.
y con las verduras igual: apio, poro, lechuga, cholo, espinaca,huevos de codorniz, paltas etc. Productos que aporte energía y vitalidad a las personas, tomando tambien como base el consumo de "5 al día" muy promocionado en europa y EEUU.
Las presentaciones, seria, hasta de 3 tipos... o mas (x precios (cantidad) y tipo de producto.)
A ello adjunta dos cosas importantes: Un folleto donde especifique las cualidades y beneficios de consumir el producto que compone su paquete (x cada fruta y verdura) y Un Sticker de promocion y acumulacion de puntos para obsequios.
Hay mas... pero ya no sigo sino.... 
Bueno, lo demás que está haciendo Amazon, lo incluiría como un complemento muy importante, pero necesitamos lo que dice Ud. : "Inversión"
Los precios de las frutas en nuestros supermercados son muy altos y en promedio de mediana a baja calidad, aunque no lo crean. 
Un cordial saludo, y gracias por este tipo de información, espero poder retomar nuevamente este ejemplo y buscar un medio financiación. 
atte 
Jack Jiménez Pereda
Trujillo - Perú *044-947003220*  _España:_ *Nace Yoeco la primera empresa española ecologica a domicilio * La empresa Yoeco, primera firma productora y comercializadora de alimentos ecológicos que existe en España, distribuye a domicilio productos de agricultura ecológica entre más de 6.000 consumidores de Madrid y pretende llegar a Málaga en 2010 para luego expandirse por Sevilla y Córdoba. Una empresa cordobesa, pionera distribución productos ecológicos a domicilio
La empresa Yoeco, primera firma productora y comercializadora de alimentos ecológicos que existe en España, distribuye a domicilio productos de agricultura ecológica entre más de 6.000 consumidores de Madrid y pretende llegar a Málaga en 2010 para luego expandirse por Sevilla y Córdoba. La empresa, que nació en Palma del Río (Córdoba) en enero de 2009, pretende acceder así a más de 70.000 hogares en 2013, según ha informado su presidente, Juan Carlos Pérez, quien ha explicado hoy en conferencia de prensa que Yoeco ofrece a sus clientes productos "de primera calidad" procedentes de los huertos de Palma del Río y Pechina (Almería). Pérez ha indicado además que por razones de estrategia comercial empezaron su andadura en la capital pero ahora "es el momento de hacer llegar estos productos a los hogares andaluces". Yoeco centra su actividad en vender a domicilio cajas de entre 9 y 11 kilogramos de hortalizas, verduras y otros productos ecológicos como huevos o carne a un precio que oscila entre los 36 y los 39 euros, "pero sin intermediarios ni distribuidores que encarezcan el precio final".  Asimismo, y como ha destacado la secretaria general de Medio Rural y Producción Ecológica de la Junta de Andalucía, María Isabel Salinas, se trata de una iniciativa innovadora que "solventa los problemas de acceso a los productos ecológicos con los que se encuentran los consumidores" a los que, además, ofrecen asesoramiento e información personalizada sobre las ventajas y beneficios de la agricultura ecológica. 
Salinas, que ha afirmado que "Córdoba es la ciudad de referencia de la agricultura ecológica de Andalucía", ha añadido que es fundamental adelantarse al futuro en época de crisis y "Yoeco lo ha hecho desde la calidad de los productos de esta tierra". 
Por su parte, el presidente de Andalucía Ecológica, Francisco Casero, ha señalado que en Andalucía hay ya más de 900.000 hectáreas de producción ecológica, "superando así a países como Francia o Alemania", aunque "el gran reto es fomentar el consumo interno" ya que "el 80 por ciento de esta producción se exporta otros lugares". Casero ha afirmado que Yoeco "abre un camino más directo de los productores a los consumidores" al tiempo que trata de educar al ciudadano en el consumo de alimentos ecológicos. En: EFE Fecha de publicación: 07/09/2009

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Jack: 
Efectivamente, es probabable que quienes decidan invertir en proyectos de este tipo logren buenos resultados de negocio. Como siempre comento, la tendencia a utilizar Internet como medio de comunicación y herramienta de ventas es cada vez mayor en todos los tipos de negocio; y poder ofrecer productos de primer calidad a través de este medio para colocarlos en los mismos hogares -sin necesidad de intermediarios- es un excelente alternativa de negocio y una excelente alternativa para los consumidores finales. 
Como dicen por ahí, ya no quedan muchas cosas por inventar; ahora lo que queda es innovar, y éste sería un proyecto innovador en el Perú. Según mi opinión, éstas son oportunidades que traen grandes beneficios a quien se deciden atacarlas primero. En ese sentido, tal vez en el futuro habrán muchas compañías dedicadas a lo mismo, y he allí la ventaja de ser el primero -el Nº1- en el rubro de tu negocio... La cosa es ver quíen se corre el riesgo, porque como te comentaba en mi otra respuesta, este negocio requiere un inversión considerable y de un manejo logístico de tipo quirúrgico, para poder atender a tu mercado sin perder grandes cantidades de tus producto perecibles. 
En todo caso, el tema está abierto para los que quieran aportar con alguna información y para ver si en un futuro se logra armar una sociedad para llevar a cabo este interesante proyecto en el Perú. 
Saludos y gracias por compartir tus opiniones con el foro.

----------

